# Snowman Pen



## spindlecraft (Nov 30, 2014)

Saw a couple of people post these on a Facebook Pen Turners group, and decided to give one a try today. Really happy with how it came out.

Red coated slimline kit, ebony hat, and poplar body. Details were painted with acrylic paint after it was sanded and polished.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## Dale Parrott (Nov 30, 2014)

I like that! Very cool...


----------



## Brian G (Nov 30, 2014)

Excellent!  I like how the wood grain leaves a hint of a smile.

Stealing that idea for stocking stuffers!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 1, 2014)

Really nice.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 1, 2014)

If my wife sees this I will have to make one. Very nice.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 1, 2014)

I like it, great use of a slimline.

Dave


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 1, 2014)

Very good!


----------



## danrs (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, the six grandchildren will be looking one.


----------



## DLGunn (Dec 1, 2014)

Very cool. I think I will make one of these and let my daughter paint it.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice looking pen!


----------



## nappy155 (Dec 2, 2014)

very dope...


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh this is so darn cute.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 14, 2014)

Cool idea, nicely done.


----------



## PJT (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice, think I am going to try this one


----------



## navycop (Dec 21, 2014)

Where did you get the "hat" from?


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 21, 2014)

Great job. Very festive.


----------



## spindlecraft (Dec 24, 2014)

navycop said:


> Where did you get the "hat" from?



The hat is just a 1/2" piece of Ebony wood glued to my blank, which I then turned down to look as you see in the picture


----------



## spindlecraft (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your feedback!! All comments are very much so appreciated!


----------

